# Wts/wtt gear



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

AR-15/M-16 30 RND MAGS, USED GOOD CONDITOON, ASKING $25. EACH HAVE 2









Medical Item, Suture Kits Vycrl and Monofiliment, sizes 2-3-4-5-6, asking $10.00 each sterrile kit includes need and filiment









CrossBow Bolts red anodized aluminum with target points a Total of 5, asking $20.00 for the set of six, 









Large Bone handled Bowie Knife eith Leather sheath, 12 Only, asking $45.00









Kukuri Indian army issue, 1 only,with Goatskin covered sheath and 2 Accessory Knifes, as new, asking $45.00









Uncle Mikes Double mag Holder for single stack mags like 1911a1 or other simular, used great conditon, 1 only, asking $15.00









Bianchi, Leather backetweave Double mag pouch for BHP or double stack mags, 1 only exfcellent condition, asking $18.00









Brass Knuck Paperweights, as shown as new, asking $25,00 each a Great Xmas Gag Gift, cheack legality in
your area before Purchace, asking $25.00 each, have 4 available









BUCK LEATHER SHEATH FOR FOLDER USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $5.00









HIBBONS THROWING KNIFE SET OF 3, ASKING $25.00










All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
38 spcl ammo, any shape any weight loads
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

East German Raindrop quad 30 rnd ak mag pouch great conditon, asking $10.00, 1 ONLY









MOLLE O.D. GREEN MAG POUCH FOR 30 RND MAGS, HAS TAN PAINT ON FRONT, ASKING $15.00 1 ONLY









MOLLE O.D. GREEN POUCH FOR AR MAGS 20 RND? ASKING $14.00 EACH HAVE 2









U.S.G.I. Loading spoon tool for m-16/ar-15 MAGAZINES, AS NEW, HAVE 12, asking $4.50 each

U.S.G.I. Bandoleers to fit the above 4 pocket, HAVE 12, asking $3.00 









U.S.G.I. GAS MASK/NBC HEAD COVER, 1 OPEN AND USED, 1 LIKE NEW, ASKING $10.00 EITHER ONE OR BOTH FOR $18.00









U.S.G.I. MEDIUM ALICE PACK ON FRAME, COMPLATE , 1 ONLY ASKING $45.00

















U.S.G.I. WEB BELT SYSPENDERS O.D. GREEN USED, ASKING $8.00 EACH









U.S.G.I. NYLON GAS MASK BAG, FITS M-40, MCU-2P AND OTHER MASHS AND MAKES A GOOD GEAR BAG, GREAT CONDITION, 1 ONLY, ASKING $15.00









U.S.G.I. LARGE ALICE PACK WATER PROOF SACK, EXCELLENT CONDITION, ASKING $10.00, 1 ONLY


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN M-16 MAGAZINE POUCHES HOLD 3 30 RND AR OR OTHER SIMULAR MAGS, ASKING $7.50 EACH have 4









U.S.G.I. M-4 MAG POUCHES MOLLE, DESERT TAN, asking $6.50 each have 2









U.S.G.I. Desert Tan 6 POCKET SHOULDER POUCH FOR M-4 MAGS, ASKING $12.00









U.S.G.I. Water Purification Tablets In Bottle, asking $5.00









U.S.G.I. WOODLAND GRENADE POUCH, NO GRENADES THESE HOLD CELL PHONES GLOVES AND ALL SORTS OF ITEMS, 
AS NEW, ASKING $4.00 EACH, have 5 / also have 1 in Desert tan









U.S.G.I. COMPASS POUCH/MEDICAL POUCH O.D.GREEN, ASKING $5.00 EACH HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. SLEEPING BAG ZIPPER, AS NEW, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY









U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN WOOL GLOVE LINERS MISMATCHED SIZE BUT MEDIUM, ASKING $5.00









U.S.G.I. OPTICS POCKET MANUAL ASKING $5.00









U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN WTH O.D. GREEN COVER NEW, ASKING $12,00 EACH HAVE 5


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. DESERT TAN 2 QT CANTEEN AND COVER HAS ALICE CLIPS ON BACK, ASKING $14.00 EACH , HAVE 3

















U.S.G.I. DESERT TAN G.P. STRAP FOR ABOVE CANTEEN OR OTHER NEEDS, ASKING $5.00 EACH HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. WEB BELTS IN SIZE MEDIUM and large, ASKING 12- $15.OO depending on size and conditon 









U.S.G.I. METAL CANTEEN BOTTLE WITH NYLON COVER IS MARKED 1918 asking $15.00









U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $1.00 each have 5









Black gi type web belts medium good used condition, asking $10.00 each have 2









U.S.G.I. DUFFLE BAG USED GREAT CONDITION NYLON BACKPACK STRAPS, SOME NAMES AND LETTERING ON THEM, ASKING 
$15.00 EACH HAVE 1









U.S.G.I. MOLLE TO ALICE ADAPTOR AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $7.50









U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
ASKING $2.00 EACH,


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. M-16/AR-15 BLANK FIRING ADAPTOR, USED GOOD CONDITION ASKING $18.00 EACH HAVE 2









Cobra FRS Radio works with all FRS units reguardless of Brand, asking $12.00, 1 ONLY









LAW ENFORCEMENT ITEM, FLEX CUFF AS NEW, ASKING $15.00 1 ONLY









Russian watch 80's era 15 jewell, with leather band, asking $120.00









JON-E WARMER AND DEER SENT MODIFICATION EXCELLENT CONDITION OLD NEW STOCK, ASKING $18.00


DANISH BREN MACHINE GUN MAGAZINE POUCH FITS 40 RND AK MAGS SMG MAGS OR OTHER GEAR, HAVE 2, ASKING $15.00 EACH









MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00









- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. AR-15A2 PISTOL GRIP, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $6.50 ONLY 1 


AK MUZZLE BRAKE, MOUNTS ON END OF MUZZLE, USED FAIR CONDITIOON, ASKING $15.00










AK STOCK SET, REAR STOCK AS WELL Pistol Grip FOREND, STOCK HAS SMALL CHIPPED AREA, have plastic Pistol grip
ASKING $25.00 SET

















U,S,G,I, M-14 TOP FOREND COVER FIBERGLASS WITH STEEL CLIPS, USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2









BlacK Plastic Double comum Pistol Magazine loader, as new asking $4.00









C.D. Roms of Rifle, Pistol and Differnt Gun manuals, Full auto, Supressors all your gun needs under 1 roof
and more for gun Repair,asking $14.00 a CD or 2 for 25$ Ask for details will cut and past Indexes to your request

BSA Classic 4x15 scope with mounts and rings, Missing adj caps but all works 100%,
asking $25.00


SMALL PISTOL SHOULDER HOSLTER LIKE p-64, ppk AND SMALLER SEMI AUTO'S OF THAT SIZE
EXCELLENT CONDITIOON, ASKING #$15.00

(1) Reminton 870 Regular 4 shot Tube spring, used great condition, asking $5.00









(1) Remington or Mossburg, Shell Tube end Cap, asking $12.00, or included with above for $15.00









Colt 1911A1 Military hammer, no spur or pin, used great condition, asking $18.00 pic soon









Colt 1911A1 mainspring cap assembly used good condition, asking $3.00









45 magazine bumper pad kits, include pad and 2 screws, asking $3.00 set









blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
38 spcl ammo, any shape any weight loads
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------

